# Seachem Flourish Comprehensive



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm using it for the first time in my 10 gallon (really about 7-8 gallons because of substrate), so how many drops do I use (I heard you use half if you're starting out?). The directions say 5mL for 60g twice a week.


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

0.83 ml is what is needed in a 10 gallon. There is 20 drops in a ML so 16.6 drops. I just have a needless syringe that I use to dose my Flourish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

For smaller tanks I use 1-2 drops per gallon twice or once a week. If you have only a few plants then keep to 1 drop per gallon once a week, if you have a little more then you can do 2 drops per once per week and again, more plants you can do 2 drops per gal twice a week. It's up to you, each tank is different so you'll have to find out what works best for your tank, start with the low side of the dosage though and if you feel that you need more (plants are yellowing) then you can bump it up little by little.


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

Or listen to Lilnaugrim, she has more experience. I just did the math for you


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, it's okay! Either way is absolutely fine! I personally suck at math so I err on the side of caution usually when starting something and then when I figure out the needs of the tank, I increase or decrease as needed ^_^ Some tanks need more nutrients than others


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you both


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I use about 2 drops per gallon twice per week for my small tanks. My tanks are heavily planted, though, so you could probably use a fair bit less than that and be fine.


----------

